# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Peglanje platnenih i problemi sa čičkom

## mišica

Naime, na opće zgražanje sveki i cijele familije   :Grin:  (jer su jednokratne praktičnije i SVI ih koriste-a mi ćemo ko zadnji seljaci 8)   :Laughing:  ) kupili smo paket Kamarisovih. Došlo 10 kom sa frotirom unutra i 10 bez. Pola ih je bijelih, voljela bi da su sve šarene, ali nije u tome problem. Oprala sam ih (namakala sam ih preko noći prije pranja kako piše, stavila pola doze deterdženta, prala na 60, dodatno isprala i umjesto omekšivača stavila malo alkoholnog octa (kaj velite vi iskusnije, jel ste ponosne na apsolutnu početnicu?? 8) ). Problem je:
-pelene su sad prilično grube, naročito ove bez frotira unutra-dal da ih peglam-izbjegla bih peglanje ak ikako može
 :Grin:  
 -jaaaako se sporo suše, na naajačem rešetkastom radijatoru prek noći mi je vanjska strana još vlažna-mora tako??
-i treće-prije pranja sam zalijepila čičak (onaj oštri dio) na predviđeni dio ali su se neki odljepili i dobila sam finu zavrzlamu od pelena. Treba li te čičke zalijepiti kao da je pelena zakopčana na bebi (valjda kužite), strah me je da mi se ne unište čički i da mi ne unište ostalu robu...
Eto hrpa pitanja, pliz help početnici koja je na izvrsnom putu da postane ovisnik (prekrasne su-ja i MM se divimo)

----------


## Dia

super za pocetnicu  :D 
frotir ce ti uvijek biti tvrd ako nemas susilicu, ima opcija da ih istrljas rukom ili samo pritisnes peglom na paru, malo omeksaju al ne kao u susilici
susenje  8) i ja muku mucim jos mi se jedna runda nije posusila, druga se vec pere...a ja cak nemam ni radijator
bit ce ti super kad dode toplo i suncano, budu suhe za par sati
za cicak ti nemrem nis sugerirati jer nemam kamaris pelene, na ovim drugim rijetko se koji otvori

----------


## slava

Dok nisam imala sušilicu sušile su se oko 2 dana (48 sati), ali sam ih okrtetala po radijatoru, jadna strana , pa druga. I u sušilici  se skroz ne posuše, pa ih još malo stavim na radijator.
Čičke zalijepim tamo gdje je proizvođač predvidio, neke se u pranju zalijepe, neke ne, a evo nakon 4 mj korištenja nisu se uništile i nisu uništile drugu robu (inače s pelenama perem pokoji ručnik i njegove bodiće).
Istina bez sušilice budu tvrđe, ali meni se to nije činilo tako strašno. Doduše, brzo sam prešla na sušenje u sušilici, pa ne znam kako bi to sad izgledalo s prirodnim sušenjem  :/ .
U svakom slučaju: DOBRO DOŠLA U SVIJET PLATNENIH  :D   :Kiss:  - neće ti biti žao   :Smile:  .

----------


## zmaj

podižem!!
ja svoje peglam (većina ih je Kamaris) jer je voda nekako tvrda, pa mi i pelene otvrdnu...al, samo peglanje za 10kom pelena traje recimo cca 7min, pa mi nije nikakav problem!! ustvari, radije ih peglam i rad vode i rad tog što još bolje pocrkaju beštije (ako koje ima)... ne peglam ih full precizno ko recimo košulju.... nije mi uopće žao!! imam i tetri...te su mi pak gore za peglanje....korstim ih kao balavce, brisanje guze ponekad i sl....al i za noć!! od kad mu se piško zacrvenio, više ga ne ostvljam u jednoj noćnoj, neg kad pojede, promjenim...ti izgleda ovak: u stacionar flis zaštitne uzorak leopard   :Razz:  , stavim jednu tetru preklopljenu tak da ide od trbušćiča do leđa, drugu tetru preklopim tak da stane sredinom na piška (ostatk iznad i ispod piška), drukerima prikopčam...tokom noći, obično nakon što pojede, il kad se ja probudim, ak skuži da je mokar, odkopčam, uzmem drugu tetru i opet na miška (mokru odložim)... i to je to...i nama funkcionira...jer, strah me da miško opet ne pocrveni...a vak znam da jemkratko mokar...čini se komplicirano...al mi je ok...

peglate li vi platnene??

----------


## marta

ja ne peglam nista, osim par stvari koje jako rijetko nosim. ne peglam ni tetre nego ih samo uredno prebacim preko strika za susenje. 
cicke treba zaljepiti onako kako je i predvidjeno i malo stisnuti da bolje uhvate. na koliko ti je okretaja centrifuga, mozda to ima neke veze?

----------


## tomita

Ja imam isto Kamarisove. Što se tiče tvrdoće, može biti da si ih prala s previše praška za rublje. U biti treba staviti tri puta manje praška nego li za ostalo rublje.
Ja svoje ne peglam nego prije stavljanja samo malo rastegnem u rukama u svim smjerovima. Ne čini mi se da su pretvrde. Čičkovi se i meni polijepe jedni za druge, iako ih uredno pospajam prije pranja. Čini mi se da bi bolja opcija bile pelene na drukere. :/ 
A što se sušenja tiče mučili smo muku cijele zime. Sad smo konačno prešli na sušenje na suncu u dvorištu  :Smile:   ali nabavili smo i sušilicu pa kad zahladi djelomično ćemo ih sušiti u njoj. Čula sam da nije dobro sušiti do kraja nego samo 10tak minuta. Ima li netko saznanja o tome?

----------


## Engls

Imam paket Kamarisovih i brdo HM(cca 50-ak). Kada se osuše i kada ih pospremim,jako su tvrde.Skužila sam da mi Kamaris budu jako mekane kada ponovno dođu na red.Kao da sam stavila omekšivać.Ponekada ih popeglam,ponekad ne.Ovisi o vremenu i brdu na dvosjedu, koje čeka tretman peglom...

----------


## NatasaM...

Ja samo ne mogu vjerovati da netko nesto pegla.   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

jes jes kako da ne!!! ja sam si na vrat natovarila i tetre   :Grin:

----------

